

Ask HN: Large Conference Call setup help - jimjenkins

In the coming weeks, I will be having 50 people in a room conversing with one another.<p>I am also going to have 10-20 people calling in from their phone who also need to be heard and be involved in this conversation.<p>Do you guys have any recommendations to accomplish this?
======
nikunjk
[http://www.uberconference.com/](http://www.uberconference.com/) Amazing
product

